# Light mounting bracket



## melsdad (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is another quick simple project I made. I am going to replace the s.h.c.s with button heads for better looks




I needed to make a set of tall jaws for the vise to work on this project. The sides of the ram on my mill are angled 5° so I got to use my angle blocks for this project.
	

		
			
		

		
	




sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## Pmedic828 (Jan 13, 2014)

Project looking good.  I just changed my lighting from incandescent 60 w bulb to a couple of boards that has led's on them.  You can get 24 or 48 smd 5050(very bright LED) for about $3.50 on ebay.  I used 4 of them that have a self stick to a board that i machined to attach under the spindle of the machine.  Now, I have plenty of light and am not worried if a piece of stray steel hits the bulb.  I run these LED's off of a plug in 12 volt transformer adapter like the ones to charge phones, play games, etc.  You can also get these adapters at Good Will Stores for about $3-5.  Just make sure that they are 12 to 13.5 volts DC (direct current) as LED's need DC to operate.


----------



## rdelawter (Jan 18, 2014)

Pmedic828 said:


> Project looking good.  I just changed my lighting from incandescent 60 w bulb to a couple of boards that has led's on them.  You can get 24 or 48 smd 5050(very bright LED) for about $3.50 on ebay.  I used 4 of them that have a self stick to a board that i machined to attach under the spindle of the machine.  Now, I have plenty of light and am not worried if a piece of stray steel hits the bulb.  I run these LED's off of a plug in 12 volt transformer adapter like the ones to charge phones, play games, etc.  You can also get these adapters at Good Will Stores for about $3-5.  Just make sure that they are 12 to 13.5 volts DC (direct current) as LED's need DC to operate.



Could you post some pictures of this as I for one would like to put better lighting on my mill.


----------

